# Sundown Christmas Week



## powhunter (Dec 27, 2009)

Gonna be up with my son and his friend tomorrow...after 12..might get a little dusting even

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Dec 27, 2009)

I bet it's still damn good tomorrow!


----------



## Trev (Dec 27, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Gonna be up with my son and his friend tomorrow...after 12..might get a little dusting even
> 
> steveo



Enjoy!

Looking to get out after work tomorrow..  give or take a little


----------



## powhunter (Dec 28, 2009)

Gonna work on bump specific drills today ....Grassi whatcha doing??

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 28, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Gonna work on bump specific drills today ....Grassi whatcha doing??
> 
> steveo



no dice today.  the 5 hr bump session and apres yesterday didn't make the wife happy.  

but i am going to drop off the cabrawlers to get remounted today.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 28, 2009)

Yea im starting to rethink today....looks like ncp all day

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 28, 2009)

couple of flakes falling in the 'bury right now.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2009)

Carrie just got home from skiing there.  Still snowing there.  I'd head out if it were me Pow, but then again I like skiing in the rain.


----------



## severine (Dec 28, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Yea im starting to rethink today....looks like ncp all day
> 
> steveo



Snowed the whole time I was there. Still snowing here so I'd imagine the same up there. Go get it!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 28, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> but i am going to drop off the cabrawlers to get remounted today.



excuse me?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 28, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> excuse me?



:lol:  i found a GREAT deal on some used cabrawlers and binding.  just need to get them remounted for my wee little foot.  i tried to get the original owner to autograph them but he refused.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 28, 2009)

Should be there around 3 ish

steveo


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2009)

Converted this to be a single thread for the rest of break. Here's the Temptor snow making plan this week (PM from Chris):



> I was hoping to make snow tonight but it looks like the temperature will not drop until ealy morning and only to about 23 for a low. That would make wet snow that would refreeze if not groomed.
> So, we will go Tuesday night low of 10 and Wednesday night
> low of 12. This should shape things up nicely.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm planning skiing Wednesday night this week.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 29, 2009)

*Sundown 12/29*

If anyone hits the hill today, would appreciate a quick TR, am considering a night session.  Thanks!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 29, 2009)

Madroch said:


> If anyone hits the hill today, would appreciate a quick TR, am considering a night session.  Thanks!



My wife is there now, I'll have her post when she gets back.


----------



## Greg (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll be there tonight for a race clinic. Will probably free ski up until 10. I'm out on Wednesday, but I'm aiming to head up on New Years Day. Possibly for first chair (if Grassi and MrMagic can hold it for me  ). Really depends on what the storm does. If there's several inches down by morning, I'll hit it then, otherwise, maybe wait for the afternoon. I'll be back on Saturday with the whole family it looks like.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 29, 2009)

My next day at the institution might be Sunday... and that is a maybe.  :-(


----------



## bvibert (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll be there Wednesday night, possibly Thursday night and/or Friday morning with Carrie.


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2009)

Madroch said:


> If anyone hits the hill today, would appreciate a quick TR, am considering a night session.  Thanks!


Done!
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=494494&postcount=1

Dress warmly tonight!


----------



## Trev (Dec 29, 2009)

I am planning to head up this evening and during the day on Friday, maybe Thursday night, and probably again Sunday night.


----------



## Greg (Dec 29, 2009)

Trev said:


> I am planning to head up this evening



I'll be out on the hill running drills with the race crew (black and orange jackets). Depending on when we wrap up (given the weather, I suspect we won't go long), I might check out the bumps until closing, but I suspect they will be rock hard and nasty tonight. Good to build character... :lol:

What are you wearing?


----------



## Trev (Dec 29, 2009)

Greg said:


> What are you wearing?



Red jacket, Black ski pants.. Black hat n gloves... flip flops

More then likely just doing the 6-10pm ticket tonight.

_*Edit*: I don't believe I gave an honest answer to that question.. it is almost appalling..  _


----------



## Greg (Dec 29, 2009)

Trev said:


> Red (some black n white) Jacket, Black ski pants.. Black hat n gloves...
> 
> More then likely just doing the 6-10pm ticket tonight.
> 
> _*Edit*: I don't believe I gave an honest answer to that question.. it is almost appalling..  _



Black/orange Sundown race jacket, grey pants, neon green boots, black helmet.


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2009)

Greg said:


> Black/orange Sundown race jacket, grey pants, neon green boots, black helmet.


You have an "official" jacket?  Where are the pics?!


----------



## Greg (Dec 29, 2009)

severine said:


> You have an "official" jacket?  Where are the pics?!



Yeah, as I understand it they are old head instructor hand-me-down jackets...


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2009)

Greg said:


> Yeah, as I understand it they are old head instructor hand-me-down jackets...



Ahhh...so you'll be matching the Guest Sevices people, too.


----------



## Greg (Dec 29, 2009)

severine said:


> Ahhh...so you'll be matching the Guest Sevices people, too.



Not really. More black than orange....


----------



## Madroch (Dec 29, 2009)

severine said:


> Done!
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=494494&postcount=1
> 
> Dress warmly tonight!



Thanks!!!!   Will do.

After tonight, things get busy, hoepfully Thurs. pm with kids, Sat. am with kids, if it dumps, maybe Fri night solo.


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2009)

Greg said:


> Not really. More black than orange....



Were those something like Senior Instructor jackets before? I remember seeing them but there weren't a lot of them.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 30, 2009)

severine said:


> Were those something like Senior Instructor jackets before? I remember seeing them but there weren't a lot of them.



Instructor supervisor jackets.


----------



## severine (Dec 30, 2009)

B is at Sundown now with our daughter and reported he had to park in the aux lot almost as far away as you can get. Must be hopping over there today!


----------



## Greg (Dec 30, 2009)

Still aiming for New Year's morning. I like to look at both the Taunton and Albany forecasts for Sundown since it's right on the Litchfield/Hartford county border. Two different forecasts:

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...1054688&site=aly&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...2304688&site=aly&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en

Both offices hint at around an inch. I still think New Year's morning will be decent, but nothing to rush for or get excited about. Still, we know how much 3" helped those Stinger bumps so an inch or two should make Temptor skiable along with the snow making it got last night, and hopefully more tonight.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Still aiming for New Year's morning.



I should be there by 9, was planning on doing some drills with the Twisters on the flats to get a good feel for them so if you know any let me know


----------



## bvibert (Dec 30, 2009)

Very busy today.  I heard the bumps were decent with the new top coating they got last night, but still pretty firm.

I'm probably bailing on heading over tonight...


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2009)

Greg said:


> Still aiming for New Year's morning. I like to look at both the Taunton and Albany forecasts for Sundown since it's right on the Litchfield/Hartford county border. Two different forecasts:
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...1054688&site=aly&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en
> 
> ...



Nice improvement in the forecasts. albany is calling for a couple, while Taunton has a total of 2-6+ by tomorrow. The bumps will get primed today and hopefully so more snow overnight. Who's gonna kick off the new year with me at the Institution tomorrow? I'll be there at 8 am, probably hungover.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 31, 2009)

going over today ( this afternoon)  hopeing we will have a few inches by then


----------



## severine (Dec 31, 2009)

Started snowing here already. There's hope!


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> going over today ( this afternoon)  hopeing we will have a few inches by then



I think this afternoon will be really good. Enjoy it and ski in some new lines!


----------



## Madroch (Dec 31, 2009)

Heading over this afternoon with my son... hopefully can convince him to take a few temptor runs if they aren't too slick.


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2009)

May try to head over this afternoon for a few hours instead. Anyone else going beside MrMagic?


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 31, 2009)

Greg said:


> May try to head over this afternoon for a few hours instead. Anyone else going beside MrMagic?



I am going to shoot for this afternoon / evening


----------



## severine (Dec 31, 2009)

We're going either tonight or tomorrow morning. Or maybe neither and just getting really drunk instead.


----------



## Trev (Dec 31, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am going to shoot for this afternoon / evening



Time Frame?

Planning on hitting her tomorrow, toying with the idea of mid-late afternoon into early evening today as well....  considering the snow and we are closing shop a bit early..


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope to be there around 2 pm.


----------



## Trev (Dec 31, 2009)

Greg said:


> I hope to be there around 2 pm.



If I make it out, probably 4 ish... hour drive from my place n all..  still depends on work schedule...

Staying late Greg? or just a few quick hours ?


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2009)

leaving now....ski til 5.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 1, 2010)

Heading over now, skiing until it gets crowded.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 1, 2010)

And they are doing radar on 219


----------



## Trev (Jan 1, 2010)

Headed up for 1ish, ski for the afternoon..


Black pants - red jacket.. black hat...  skiing alone on the bumpage !

Stop me and say hey!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 1, 2010)

Should be there around 9 tomorrow morning with my nephew.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll probably be getting out for some turns tomorrow late afternoon/evening.


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2010)

I should be there with the family at some point this weekend.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 2, 2010)

Depending on how much snow we get today I may be back tonight, though my legs are still spent from yesterday. Or I will do an AM session on Sunday


----------



## severine (Jan 2, 2010)

Will likely be there at some point tomorrow. Aiming for the morning.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 2, 2010)

Im gonna be up tomorrow with my girlfriends son and friend (boarders)  Ill be lapping the bumps all day

steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 2, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Im gonna be up tomorrow with my girlfriends son and friend (boarders)  Ill be lapping the bumps all day
> 
> steveo



What time?


----------



## powhunter (Jan 2, 2010)

probably around 11 or so

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 2, 2010)

looks like i'll be there early tomorrow.  with all the wind, mt. snow is gonna be dicey as far as windholds.  hanging in ct seems like a safer bet at this point.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll be there around 9 tomorrow.


----------



## severine (Jan 2, 2010)

Just checked the weather and it's going to brutal. Last time I saw the weather, I swear they said 30*F and calm... now wunderground.com is calling for a high of 18*F (which is overnight) with 22mph+ winds all day. 

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin...st?query=06057&hourly=1&yday=2&weekday=Sunday

Not sure now... not taking the kids out, that's for sure.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 3, 2010)

Got up a few minutes ago and I am re-thinking my ski plans for the day. It's cold and the wind is pretty strong at my place, must be even stronger at SD. If things calm down a little I may still get out for a little while.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 3, 2010)

Might try to make it later if the wind dies down.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 3, 2010)

Could someone please go check the place out and call me

thanks steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Could someone please go check the place out and call me
> 
> thanks steveo



:lol: you rock steve.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 3, 2010)

I got up, went outside to get the paper and immediately went back to bed for another 3 hours.  f that.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2010)

Dumping now. Might be good later.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2010)

Greg said:


> Dumping now. Might be good later.



Is anyone heading out later tonight?


----------

